# Virgin Music Festival coming to Calgary...



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Interesting venue (right near crack central). No lineup announced yet.

http://calgary.ctv.ca/servlet/RTGAM...nav=fullstory&site_cfcn=http://calgary.ctv.ca


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Interesting venue (right near crack central). No lineup announced yet.


Maybe that's because there are no virgin musicians.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Well after a six month wait they finally announced the lineup...

Headliners: Tragically Hip and Stone Temple Pilots.  

That's the best they can come up with???? As one person put it... it will be the hottest festival of 1998!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Well after a six month wait they finally announced the lineup...
> 
> Headliners: Tragically Hip and Stone Temple Pilots.
> 
> That's the best they can come up with???? As one person put it... it will be the hottest festival of 1998!



Good remark--so go back in time...

It is sort of underwhelming, given the promises.

Oh well--:banana:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The one for Toronto is no better. Foo Fighters and Oasis


----------

